# setting up new 30g tank



## Mattatbest (Sep 14, 2009)

i will be setting up a new 30gallon long tank and already have 2 bags of eco complete and was wondering what other substrate i should use on top or below the eco complete.
i was thinking of adding potting soil but heared it can be a mess when you have to pull out some plants.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

I would just use the Eco-Complete by itself without the potting soil. That is what I do in several of my tanks. You can always add some root tabs for Amazon swords and other heavy root feeders.


----------



## Mattatbest (Sep 14, 2009)

that makes it easier for me  and about planting my plants, i will be buying my plants from petcos. petsmarts and another lfs around my area wich most come in a little black basket. do i take the plant out of the basket and plant them? or do i bury the basket in the substrate?


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

Take the plants out of the basket and remove the wool from around the roots. You will also want to trim off any dead or rotting portions of the roots. Be careful getting plants at chain stores like Petsmart. They frequently sell plants for aquarium use that aren't supposed to be planted completely submerged.


----------



## Mattatbest (Sep 14, 2009)

really? i was just thinking they probably will come with some pest snails that multiply like crazy. are plants expensive to order online shipping wise? i use to have a saltwater reef tank and shipping corals could be pricey.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

It is possible and even likely that the plants will come with some snails. You can treat the plants to kill the snails before you put them in the tank although I have never done that myself. Plants don't have to be expensive when ordered online and you can find some real bargains in the For Sale or Trade forum here.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

I agree-use Eco-Complete entirely. I have this in my 90g and not had any issues.

Also--I would really recommend buying the plants on this forum (or others) from other hobbyists. You can really get some great deals and the quality will be much better than most stores IMO.

Good luck!


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

Also for the eco complete... i would use another bag. I have 2 bags for my 29 gallon and its not enough. I do agree with other members about buying plants on this forum. There are some really nice plants but they are mostly high tech so far from what i read. i would look for atleast 3wpg and pressurized co2 before even considering some of the plants that are sold here.:hat:


----------



## Mattatbest (Sep 14, 2009)

i just bought another bag of eco complete today actually  i hope it will be enough im hoping to get at least 3inches. i would like to buy plants from this online forum but i cant post in that certain section until i have at least 25 posts 

im going to be having 2.5 watts per gallon and will be setting up a pressurized co2 system with a paintball tank. as soon as i get some more supplies i'll be starting up a journal


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

Until you get your 25 posts you'll just have to keep your eyes open for plants that interest you. You should have a good variety of species that will grow in your tank with the equipment you have. You can also check out online web sites such as AquaBotanic.com and AquaBid.com for plants, fertilizers, equipment, etc.


----------

